# So Frustrated Part 2



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Tried again 2 get on my app. This time it is deactivated. So I guess I have 2 wait 3 weeks. This is crazy


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow crazy


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

What was wrong with the other thread you started on this topic? Sheesh....


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

you're not going to be able to pick up blocks manually at UCA1, everyone uses a bot out of that warehouse, so it might not even be worth the fight to get re-activated.


----------

